# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Hydraulic Clothesline

## Filby

Thought you guys would get a kick out of my new (old) clothesline: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdSGXczGuSM"]<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NdSGXczGuSM&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NdSGXczGuSM&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>[/ame]

----------


## donnam

We used to have one of these in a rental.  It took me months of standing on milk crates to hang out the washing before we worked it out!

----------


## Black Cat

So, how do you get it down again?

----------


## donnam

Turn the tap off!

----------


## Black Cat

Oh. so it just stays up while the tap is on, then turning the tap off relieves the water pressure enough to let it down again - how clever!!! I was a little concerned about all the water you might waste if you had to let the water out at the clothesline end ...

----------


## Filby

This ones a home made job. You actually open another tap and drain the water to lower it. Kinda not very environmentally friendly  :Wink:

----------


## Wombat2

Next door neighbour had one when I was a kid  (eons ago  :Cry:  ) Turn the tap on to put it up - open another tap and it ran out a fountain in a pond

----------


## Dr Tony

I used to have a hydraulic clothes hoist, it was built that way.
There was a foot pump to pump it up located right next to the pole, then a lever at hand height which operated a valve to lower the thing again. Very cool, was about 50 years old when my sister had it replaced when she was living here as she couldn't get anyone to repair the thing. All the seals were gone and it would go up, but not stay up.
Now we have one of those boring wind up things, at least it's a proper gal one, not a folding one.
Cheers
Tony

----------

